# More Mark`s of max.



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

A few more of my recent works.. please comment and be honest!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

These are very interesting pieces that are worth staring at for a while. I like it!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Superb work markz of max


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW Amazing! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Where's Waldo? :biggrin:

Just kidding! They are busy but not in a bad way, more like a plethora of details way.


----------



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> These are very interesting pieces that are worth staring at for a while. I like it!


Thank you! Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

meli said:


> Superb work markz of max


Thanks  Means allot.


----------



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> WOW Amazing! Welcome to the forum.


Cheers. Good to be here!


----------



## The Markz Of Max (Jan 15, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Where's Waldo? :biggrin:
> 
> Just kidding! They are busy but not in a bad way, more like a plethora of details way.


Thank you! I guess you could even say they are a bit over complicated sometimes.. But I do not draw for money anyway.. I simply enjoy expressing myself. Im a complicated person which is why my art is complex. I could draw simpler things, but that would not be a true expression of myself.. Thanks for the comment! may the best come to you on this fine day


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

"Complex", that is a great word for describing these! I like them! I'm with Dick here, they are worth staring at.


----------



## Glenda (Apr 24, 2017)

These are amazing, your very talented!


----------



## incrediblesculptures (Apr 20, 2017)

Wow, good work. There is very deepness in your work "Max". I really love it.


----------

